# PS2 slimline vs. Xbox Crystal



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Last time I had a console Streetfighter II was THE game. That shows how out of touch I am... 

What should I go for?

They are both about the same price etc etc...

Also, any recommendations for the best prices out there?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Absolutely no question whatsoever - Xbox.

My PS2 has been gathering dust for 2 years. Nearly all games are on both systems, although sound and graphics on the Xbox are superior.

Only reason to buy PS2 would be for the latest GTA game - San Andreas.

But that will be out on Xbox in 5 months anyway.

Xbox has a lot of its own killer titles. Recently Halo 2 and Fable.

If you have broadband then you really must get playing online with the Xbox.

Enter the world of Xbox.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Have to agree with everything Giles says 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

X-Box


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Giles has summed it up all the way - XBOX.

Halo 2 is enough of a reason on its own to buy one. You really MUST get connected up to Live because it just takes it to a whole higher dimension.

Damian


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Xbox everytime!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Have to agree the X-Box is the better machine, but what about the number of games availiable and of course this is out soon

http://www.playstation.jp/scej/title/gt4/main.html

http://uk.playstation.com/games/gamesinfo04_game.jhtml?localeTitleId=1047537&linktype=SSL

Just a thought


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Have to agree the X-Box is the better machine, but what about the number of games availiable and of course this is out soon
> 
> http://www.playstation.jp/scej/title/gt4/main.html
> 
> ...


Yes it is a shame that GT4 will not be on the Xbox!

Are they having a TT in the game??


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

No contest. PS2 :roll:


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

We should get some gamertags exchanged on here so we can meet up and play some Halo 2 etc.

Only just got broadband connected and now have Xbox Live. Wow.

Need some friends online!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree the X-Box is the better machine, but what about the number of games availiable and of course this is out soon
> ...


2 TT's Standard 225 and A DTM version, S3, RS6, original Quattro, and a few others

:roll: :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I still prefer a PC.

Games for platforms are overpiced compared to PC games.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Agreed - I will be getting GT4 - but that will be the only game to add to my PS2 collection.

There are of course some great racing games on Xbox.

TOCA Race Driver 2
Project Gotham 2
Forza Motorsport looks very good and the demo is excellent.

All have some great Audis in them.

Burnout 3 is fantastic online.

Have to admit I don't think anything will beat GT4 though this year.

Ideally you will need an Xbox for all the games out there and a PS2 just for GT4.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I still prefer a PC.
> 
> Games for platforms are overpiced compared to PC games.


I have to say I play PC games a lot. But you do need a Â£2,000 PC to get the very best out of them.

Doom 3
Half-Life 2
Rome: Total War
UT 2004
Soldiers
Dawn of War
Homeworld 2
Call of Duty

just to name some great 2004 games.

World of Warcraft lands in 4 weeks time too.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My PC that is just over one year old copes very well with these games.

Giles, have you played Halo2 online? It is absolutely mad as up to 18 kids go together and shoot each other. It is amazing how many like the gravity gun and they like throwing radiators, desks, chairs, wash basins and other weird objects trying to kill you.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

giles said:


> We should get some gamertags exchanged on here so we can meet up and play some Halo 2 etc.
> 
> Only just got broadband connected and now have Xbox Live. Wow.
> 
> Need some friends online!


My tag is *TSN Newbie*

I'm sure snaxo will send you an invite to join in the Z4 clan 8) , I just hope you don't have a habit of killing your own team-mates, we have enough of those already don't we snaxo :wink: 

I have to say that playing Halo2 on live has revived my interest in games, just so much fun.

Oh and answering the original question, if you have broadband then I would always say get an Xbox, if not then I think it really comes down to the type of games you like.... First person shooters, strategy etc then the xbox is the better bet (Halo 1 & 2, Fable etc), if you prefer driving games and platformers then the PS2 is better (GT4, Ratchet & Clank 3, Jak & Daxter etc).

Or just do as I did and get both :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Popped into GAME near work and the salesman pushed me towards a diet PS2 - based on choice of games, instant DVD facility, cost of games...

However, I am going to listen to the real experts :wink: and get an xbox.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe what I have just read about the Xbox! Nearly everyone in here voted for the Xbox which is the total opposite to what I thought!

To be honest, I have never played on the Xbox, and the only reason I haven't bought one is because of the delay on games and the choice!

I obvioulsy are wrong and must cancel my order for the smaller PS2 and get me an Xbox!

It is a total shame that GT4 isn't coming out on the Xbox or is it?


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> It is a total shame that GT4 isn't coming out on the Xbox or is it?


I don't know, as I understand it, there will be no option for online play even though it was trumpted that it would have it . Don't get me wrong GT4 will be a fantastic game but having played GT3 and now Project Gotham Racing 2 on the Xbox, GT3 is the more realistic driving experience but for longterm entertainment PGR2 wins out just because the online play adds that little bit extra, that being the ability to race your friends anytime you choose.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> My PC that is just over one year old copes very well with these games.
> 
> Giles, have you played Halo2 online? It is absolutely mad as up to 18 kids go together and shoot each other. It is amazing how many like the gravity gun and they like throwing radiators, desks, chairs, wash basins and other weird objects trying to kill you.


V

You mean HalfLife2? Yes the gravity gun is fantastic.

Throw those radiators!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Newbie123 said:


> giles said:
> 
> 
> > We should get some gamertags exchanged on here so we can meet up and play some Halo 2 etc.
> ...


My tag is *BlueTarragon*


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

for Â£100 each get both, Or wait for later on this year and get

 Xbox 2 - codenamed Xenon


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Giles - I'll invite you in tonight as I should be online later if I can drag myself away from Counter Strike: Source (How AWESOME is that!).

Newbie - I didn't realise you were here as well!!!

Anyone else wanna join the Z4um Clan? It's only a name after all :wink:

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

giles said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > My PC that is just over one year old copes very well with these games.
> ...


Oppps yes sorry. I meant Halflife 2 of course. Playing online this game is so mad. 

I am not sure but I think that sometimes they throw urinals to you as well.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Newbie - I didn't realise you were here as well!!!
> 
> Damian


I'm everywhere  ,

I used to have a TTR before the Z4, no sorry scratch that, I had a TTR before the R32 before the Z4 :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I believe there's a new driving game coming in the next 4 months on Xbox to rival GT3


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

r14n said:


> for Â£100 each get both, Or wait for later on this year and get
> 
> Xbox 2 - codenamed Xenon




















Photoshops but better looking than the first one.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Ian, do you have any news on the XBOX 2? I can't find anything online worth reading.

Think I might just go buy a crystal one for now. Only Â£100 if I can get hold of one. Everywhere has sold out!!!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Ian, do you have any news on the XBOX 2? I can't find anything online worth reading.
> 
> Think I might just go buy a crystal one for now. Only Â£100 if I can get hold of one. Everywhere has sold out!!!!


This is quite informative http://home.btconnect.com/hgi/xbox2/


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

giles said:


> We should get some gamertags exchanged on here so we can meet up and play some Halo 2 etc.
> 
> Only just got broadband connected and now have Xbox Live. Wow.
> 
> Need some friends online!


If I have Broadband on my PC, is it quite easy to hook it up to an Xbox?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Raven, do you have a router (or an all in one ADSL modem router gateway fireawall like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...225/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/026-5421645-8060403)
?

That's the kinda thing you need to get going on XBOX live..you can then choose whether you want to hard connect the XBOX to the router or otherwise by a wireless bridge to attach to the Xbox - this will then connect the Xbox to the Router (and then to the Net) from anywhere in the house).

Damian


----------

